# Ladies feelings on Strapon Play



## dutch (Oct 11, 2010)

How many of you wives would be willing to put on a strapon and **** your husband in the ass? My wife would rather put on a strapon and **** me, than to give me oral, or even a handjob.
She wasn't too keen on it in the beginning, but after seeing how it made me feel, she kept on doing it and now enjoys doing it to me on a regular basis. She will even suggest it.
:smthumbup:


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

Nope...I enjoy being the woman. I could never stomach doing that to my husband. Honestly...I would worry that he was gay and then why is he with me?

Not to mention I love giving oral way to much to trade it for something I am completely uncomfortable with.


----------



## starving (Sep 9, 2010)

I wanted to try it on my husband a long time ago but he put up such a stink about it every time I mentioned it that after awhile I quit asking and now I could care less


----------



## dutch (Oct 11, 2010)

Idontknownow said:


> Nope...I enjoy being the woman. I could never stomach doing that to my husband. Honestly...I would worry that he was gay and then why is he with me?
> 
> Not to mention I love giving oral way to much to trade it for something I am completely uncomfortable with.


Wow. .You should look at things differently. Nobody says you don't have to be the woman. A woman gives pleasure to her man in many different way, including toys. You shouldn't have to worry about him being gay, just because he would enjoy a feeling.Silly logic. He would be gay if he was out sucking some guy off.
Last, You don't have to trade anything off. You are probably uncomfortable about it, because of the same hangups and misinformation that both my wife and I had. 
You shouldn't be afraid to enhance your sexual pleasures. Wouldn't you like it if he could make it better for you?


----------



## dutch (Oct 11, 2010)

starving said:


> I wanted to try it on my husband a long time ago but he put up such a stink about it every time I mentioned it that after awhile I quit asking and now I could care less


What was his gripe? Did he suffer from the old hangups that we all grew up with? From personal experience(a wonderful older woman), he doesn't know what he is missing. I have discovered this pleasure as a result of education via sex educators, medical facts and Drs.
Years ago, I wouldn't have anything to do with something going in my ass. Now, at 60, I enjoy better orgasms and bigger ejaculations than I ever had. My wife even makes me cum just from prostate stimulation and never touches my penis. I feel lucky. She tells me that she also enjoys a thrill and power over me when she does it. There is enough information about to convince the most uptight dude to give it a shot once. Who could deny a mind blowing orgasm?
You would have fun too, especially being a willing participant in this encounter. Maybe some day he will ask you? Dont' give up.


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

dutch said:


> Wow. .You should look at things differently. Nobody says you don't have to be the woman. A woman gives pleasure to her man in many different way, including toys. You shouldn't have to worry about him being gay, just because he would enjoy a feeling.Silly logic. He would be gay if he was out sucking some guy off.
> Last, You don't have to trade anything off. You are probably uncomfortable about it, because of the same hangups and misinformation that both my wife and I had.
> You shouldn't be afraid to enhance your sexual pleasures. Wouldn't you like it if he could make it better for you?


You asked for a woman's opinion and I gave it. I already knew by your post you thought differently, thats fine.

He has the same hang up with this as I do. I e-mailed him and asked what he though. He would not enjoy this.

Misinformation? Misinformation means something is false or inaccurate. This is opinion and belief based on my morals and sexual desires. Prostate orgasm is a fact. Wether someone wants to do it is a matter of preference. My preference is not put on a fake penis and shove it up my husbands ass.

I am not afraid to enhance my sexual pleasures. I am also not afraid to say NO when I know it would not enhance my pleasure at all.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

My husband also has medical issues that cause ED. In order to work around that our doctor suggested trying out new things. 

One of those new things was anal for my husband. Since he has nerve issues with the ED, but not anally we tried it. 

Come to discover - there was a whole world out there that we weren't aware of. Much to my husband's surprise and mine also - its the hidden g-spot of a man - commonly referred to as his p-spot (prostate).

My husband says it feels like nothing he has experienced before and the big O is stronger and better than regular intercourse (which of course he has difficulty with). 

His/our new favorite pasttime. And yes, I have several interchangeable strap-ons and several dildo's and it has helped revitalize a once dead sex life due to the medical issues and his brain injury. Now of course it hasn't solved the issue, but has helped.

My opinion is - you do whatever works period if you want to maintain intimacy in the marriage.

And by the way "I don't know now" - don't knock it until you've tried it - your hubby might change his mind if he had one of those prostate orgasm's. I find it quite fun and I enjoy putting on a fake penis and shoving it up my husbands ass! 

Different strokes...


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

I haven't done it, but I would try it if he asked me to. He's more experienced than I am, I was very...reserved sexually when we got together. He opened me up to a whole new world of sex that I never realized could exist. Although the thought of wearing a strapon doesn't really do anything for me, there are things he and I have done that didn't do anything for me until we did them. So, I'd be willing to at least try it once. And if I enjoyed it, I'd do it again. But it definitely would not replace oral, I love doing that for him. And it wouldn't replace anything else either. It would be, just like everything else we do, another part of our sex life that we both enjoy.


----------



## 76Trombones (Jun 2, 2010)

I would prefer to give a handjob than this. Makes me sick even thinking about it. But that's just me - I heard a lot of women get off on that sort of thing. Intellectually I understand the draw of that sort of thing but... leave me out of it.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

No way. Doesnt appeal to me or my H. I would be willing to do it to a girl, though.


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

That's okay - different strokes. 

There may be stuff that you guys are doing that I find "freaky." We all have our own definitions of what is/is not acceptable.

Just as long as we don't "judge" other people for thinking/acting differently, then we can all agree to disagree.


----------



## anonymom (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm not sure I'd be too into this. It's just not my cup of tea....


----------



## lace5262 (Oct 13, 2010)

First post 

I brought this up to my H about 6 months ago, and we decided to give it a try. We both enjoyed it very much and he has said it is a very powerful O. He doesn't O from prostate stimulation alone though, so I give him a HJ at the same time.


----------



## Bloodymary (Oct 10, 2010)

Nope sorry...the gay thing would be a big ? in my mind too. If he specifically requested it, I would then have to think about it. But unless he comes home and has one in his hand...we wont go there...literally.
But hey if both y'all like it...more power to ya!
Bloodymary


----------



## honeypie (Oct 13, 2010)

Sure, why not? I used to work for a urologist and learned that it can actually be beneficial to a mans prostate health. 
It's not gay to massage a mans prostate with a dildo, strapon or whatever, unless another guy is doing it for him.


----------



## straponguy1 (Jan 9, 2015)

I bought a strapon for my girlfriend. She thought I was going to wear it for her. Told her it was for her to use on my ass. She was leery at first. Once she put it on, it was a turn on for her. She told me to get on my knees and we proceeded from there. She enjoys anal sex, so she said I would like it too, and I did. I get great orgasms from the strapon. We bought a double ended strapon, where one end goes in her *****, on ion my ass. She has gotten orgasms with this one while f***king my ass. She loves the power trip and even bought a flaccid one, (not erect) with balls and sometimes wears under clothing. She loves the feel of the balls and **** between her legs. I even used a strapon on her to double penetrate her.


----------

